
Best Themes for Linux Mint Cinnamon - SimonAC
https://techplanet.today/post/6-best-themes-for-linux-mint-cinnamon-2020
======
PeterEFox
I'm still on the lookout for themes with different colours of title bars.
Preferably red and blue as those colours 'come forward' and 'go back'
respectively.

